# couple of my projects



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im new on here let me know what yall think


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

63 wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool 63 and that 59 is kool too.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to LIL!!! Nice builds diggn that 59


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Some creative paint homie,I dig it that 59 reminds me of the Red's hoppers of the 90s.Look forward to the progress on the wagon!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Some creative paint homie,I dig it that 59 reminds me of the Red's hoppers of the 90s.Look forward to the progress on the wagon!


Thanx guys yea thats the concept i was going for off the 63 reds had im still trying to figure out what color i should put on the wagon and on this one


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Where all the 323, 310 builders that know how to do servos? I need a servo class 101 i saw hydro car smh i gotta learn that


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

wusup homie!! man I swear yo lineup is killin!!!! perfect selection of kits , and them paintjobs is goin hard too. im lovin that green lac for real for real . . . might have to werk a deal lol . . . Man I wish I was back in the 323 homie, I would be turning shit up hoppin at lemeirt park on sundays


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> wusup homie!! man I swear yo lineup is killin!!!! perfect selection of kits , and them paintjobs is goin hard too. im lovin that green lac for real for real . . . might have to werk a deal lol . . . Man I wish I was back in the 323 homie, I would be turning shit up hoppin at lemeirt park on sundays


Speaking of lemiert park it was live on Sunday at Chris Burger and Slauson and western... i jus found a 2 door big body lac vert, and a 2 door caprice i cant upload pic still trying to work this out lux lol but we can work a deal r somethin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

face108 said:


> Speaking of lemiert park it was live on Sunday at Chris Burger and Slauson and western... i jus found a 2 door big body lac vert, and a 2 door caprice i cant upload pic still trying to work this out lux lol but we can work a deal r somethin


An i miss that shit lol. But yea bro keep doin ya thang homie, my phone is off but you know i aint goin nowhere, Ms Jade is comin soon, man i swear i wanna keep her and do sumthin else but . . . Ill holla at ya


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Caprice....I want it

Sick lineup btw


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Caprice....I want it
> 
> Sick lineup btw


Thanks coast heres the 4 door


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Caprice....I want it
> 
> Sick lineup btw


2 door


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Im new on here let me know what yall think


what's up Face I'm look'n foward to see'n you put some of those lolo's on video homie are you still show'n up for the King of the street, video the 59 let me see what it do ... :nicoderm:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothin Dre chillin bro I'll put that 59 on video and my all black 63 i just made its not finished just waitin on my bmf but it work though.... you upload videos same way you do the pics?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Nothin Dre chillin bro I'll put that 59 on video and my all black 63 i just made its not finished just waitin on my bmf but it work though.... you upload videos sameway you do the pics?


 nah you gotta upload them on YouTube then copy url and post them in video clip on layitlow its real easy to do :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

face108 said:


> 2 door


Now you just showing off
Hit me up if u wanna get rid of em or know where to get em


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Now you just showing off
> Hit me up if u wanna get rid of em or know where to get em


I'll check you want a 2 or 4 door


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell if your getting git of any of those, I want that 63 wagon. LOL.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hell if your getting git of any of those, I want that 63 wagon. LOL.


Lol u can get that from R&R resin its like 50$


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I no....I'm building 1 right now. In the customcarforum thread.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

I want in on the two door


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

PHXKSTM said:


> I want in on the two door


I jus hit him he dont have anymore yet


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

face108 said:


> I'll check you want a 2 or 4 door


2 door box!! modelhaus or r&r has the 4 door.....where did the 2 door come from?! i remember that 4 door was like $65 or somthing?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

face108 said:


> Im new on here let me know what yall think


sick line up!!! J's LS kit....avalar cutty, r&r tre wagon and some sick paint!! yah that 59 is some reds hydro throw back right there! the black widow with some joker paint!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> 2 door box!! modelhaus or r&r has the 4 door.....where did the 2 door come from?! i remember that 4 door was like $65 or somthing?!


Yea they went up on the 4 door its like 72$ now


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> sick line up!!! J's LS kit....avalar cutty, r&r tre wagon and some sick paint!! yah that 59 is some reds hydro throw back right there! the black widow with some joker paint!


Got this from Bandit resins


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

face108 said:


> Got this from Bandit resins


2 door malibu!! hell yah!! where's the 2 door caprice from?!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> 2 door malibu!! hell yah!! where's the 2 door caprice from?!


I got that from Rozay on here


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice selection of cars homie!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice selection of cars homie!


Thanks B all i need is that big body lac


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

face108 said:


> I got that from Rozay on here


I found some 2 door caprices but the need some work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

face108 said:


> I found some 2 door caprices but the need some work


how much?!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

40$ but its just the body and bumpers go to smhracing.com then go to smh resins its on page 7


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's hot in hear!:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

bout to try to make some videos, cant wait until sunday though crenshaw here I come.....


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

http://youtu.be/D0UwGq_kPR4 check it out


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Thanks homie, the cars on smh look like crap, not nearly as clean as the couple u have.....gonna hit up rozay:yes:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks homie, the cars on smh look like crap, not nearly as clean as the couple u have.....gonna hit up rozay:yes:


Np the 4 door i got from modelhaus


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice selection of cars homie!


Gain GrEEn


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh shit that green 63 is pimped.

Now we need these decals on it.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh shit that green 63 is pimped.
> 
> Now we need these decals on it.


How much and whats your paypal?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Not mine these are Trendsetta 68's decals. There $10 shipped.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.378773915522074.85187.378759515523514&type=3

Heres his [email protected]


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

face108 said:


> Gain GrEEn


Gold or chrome trim???


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If your going with those decals, hmmm gold might look real kool. But chrome will always look cuz that org.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Chrome and gold combo!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just Checked the mail and I got my package. Thanks


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Just Checked the mail and I got my package. Thanks


Pics or it didn't happen.. Fucker. I wanted that car so bad. The one on ebay went to almost $50 before it sold and the 59 wagon I slept on, auction ended today. Guess It'll be a 60 nomad from Jimmy flintstone!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Just Checked the mail and I got my package. Thanks


Ok that was fast


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Did u get my pm?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Chrome and gold combo!!!


X 2


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Did u get my pm?


Yea i just pm you back and i emailed him


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

This is what I got in the mail


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> This is what I got in the mail


Drops head.... its clean but wrong order ill call him since he shipped the wrong one bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> This is what I got in the mail


Shit I'll take it


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Shit I'll take it


Face orderd me a impala homie. This is a bel air. It's clean don't get me wrong but if I build the shit out of it with candies and flakes I would rather it be a Impala feel me?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Face orderd me a impala homie. This is a bel air. It's clean don't get me wrong but if I build the shit out of it with candies and flakes I would rather it be a Impala feel me?


Did he call you yet B?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude just drill 2 more holes in the tailgate and put AMT 64 impala rear lights in the hole......?????


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude just drill 2 more holes in the tailgate and put AMT 64 impala rear lights in the hole......?????


That would probably work but the messed up on the order.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need suggestions im goin to put hydros on my wagon should i use servos or the u bar set up


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

just me but i like the servos set up better....more realistic?:dunno:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> just me but i like the servos set up better....more realistic?:dunno:


Yea it sound kinda real too lol this will be my first attempt too of the servo i hope it come out cool gotta hit jevries how to up and take some quik notes


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Somebody help what remove krazy glue without messing the paint up?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

On the body or windows?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> On the body or windows?


The body


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sand paper.....sorry homie. Sand it down and repaint it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

How bad is it u could try polishing it off w a polishing kit


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

face108 said:


> Gain GrEEn


Is that spray can ?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> How bad is it u could try polishing it off w a polishing kit


Its not bad you cant even see it the car have so many flakes but u can feel it


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Is that spray can ?


No its air brushed hok candy green


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Try it man just go slow and don't burn thru hopefully you have enough clear on it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hell if you put them decals on it you might even know its there.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> How bad is it u could try polishing it off w a polishing kit


Your best bet...otherwise you'd have to redo the whole paintjob...cause it's candy


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

just waiting on my bmf to finish them cutlass and caprices coming soon just started on my 63 wagon too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man that wagon back there looks good Yo!!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that wagon back there looks good Yo!!!


Thanks bro waiting on a couple items for it might have to get the interior king for it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

clean.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Attachment 546465 now you killing them now do your cars hop?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Attachment 546465 now you killing them now do your cars hop?


Yea they hop pull up...i just did a house call lol.... i dont want my cars just sitting bro i gotta make them all work sb


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

UUH OOOH LOOKS LIKE MY BOY IS OUT STALK'N, FACE SAID PULL UP-SB, FACE POST UP VIDS :dunno: ... WHERE YOUR HOPPERS AT ?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSIOwBTHtuo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59gMCxPrK_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Gotta add some weight in this one its too hot


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> UUH OOOH LOOKS LIKE MY BOY IS OUT STALK'N, FACE SAID PULL UP-SB, FACE POST UP VIDS :dunno: ... WHERE YOUR HOPPERS AT ?


There they go ill post the other one when i get home lol im at work working right now.... on models lmao


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSIOwBTHtuo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


sorry private video wth


face108 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59gMCxPrK_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Gotta add some weight in this one its too hot


sorry private video wth


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol My bad i didnt kno cuz i uploaded it from my phone but its fixed now


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THIS IS BADASS BRO I LIKES IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS BADASS BRO I LIKES IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Bigdogg


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS BADASS BRO I LIKES IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


A little more progress gotta clean up the bare metal


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That metal flake green POPs. Im lovin the look of it alot.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2 :nicoderm:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> That metal flake green POPs. Im lovin the look of it alot.


Better pics


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Even better in the sun. Nice.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Even better in the sun. Nice.


Bmf complete heres a mock up


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im jealous of that 63 wagon lol i wanna juice it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

#HEAVY HITTER !!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

face108 said:


> Bmf complete heres a mock up


Are you not going to foil the posts. What wheels are those. Sofar lookin real kool.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Wagons lookin real good:thumbsup:

Now go foil them posts:biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Met8to said:


> Im jealous of that 63 wagon lol i wanna juice it


Lol i pm'd you


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Are you not going to foil the posts. What wheels are those. Sofar lookin real kool.


I was thinking about it i didnt want it to be too much but those are the 1301's from pegasus


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

say Face, I'm not a model-builder man, but I was wondering if you do replicas of owner's rides for a commission? I need an '87 euro cutlass made and shipped to me, boss


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Blakout https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oMkQbaRUoM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> X2 :nicoderm:


Couple of coming soon hoppers


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man...im jealous...I need one


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Caprice


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Caprice


I think im going to get another one i got to see how much its going to cost to get it casted


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me know:biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Any kit builders in Cali if so its a model carshow/ swapmeet in November hmu if interested got the flyer from the hobby shop


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

face108 said:


> Any kit builders in Cali if so its a model carshow/ swapmeet in November hmu if interested got the flyer from the hobby shop


POST IT UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

face108 said:


> Any kit builders in Cali if so its a model carshow/ swapmeet in November hmu if interested got the flyer from the hobby shop





bigdogg323 said:


> POST IT UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: :biggrin:


Aiight wen i get home ill post a pic of the flyer im still at work right now


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno: :biggrin:


A bigdogg heres the flyer


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> man...im jealous...I need one


The cutt dogg just gotta clear it in the am


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

face108 said:


> The cutt dogg just gotta clear it in the am


Got damn man you must have a painter chained up in yo basement


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice paint brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> Got damn man you must have a painter chained up in yo basement


Lol i wish my mock up monday


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hows this 63 wagon going.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hows this 63 wagon going.


Slowly but surely coming alone working on the interior and some parts on the chassis havent started on the engine yet.. ill try to post more progress on it tonight i also took the advice and bare metaled the post


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice projects homie looking foward to seeing them done up


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

machio said:


> Nice..


Thanks everyone i never built a kit all out wit the doors and hood opening i usually make hoppers and dancers but since i joined this forum im going to try it all


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

all types of rare whips in here! TTT for one of the best!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Still need one:facepalm:
Member where u got it?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Still need one:facepalm:
> Member where u got it?


Lol need one of what?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Bettnot say FB or ill..ill........have to make an account:biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Caprice homie


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol o i got that from Rozay im tryin to get him to cast some more the 4 door from modelhaus


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> all types of rare whips in here! TTT for one of the best!


Thanks mike


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFUzvsMf2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*****'s box chevy hittin just as high as our radical hoppers w/ stock rear.. Think I may take this "power" approach next time and leave my ass end lay and play from now on...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man ima tell you what, I like your painting and BMFing. But I don't like what you did to it. Making it a hopper I think you should have just made it a car that sets in one stance. But that's my 2 cens.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> *****'s box chevy hittin just as high as our radical hoppers w/ stock rear.. Think I may take this "power" approach next time and leave my ass end lay and play from now on...


Lol gotta do some adjustments for the back to work just like the front but power is just like the piston pumps


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man ima tell you what, I like your painting and BMFing. But I don't like what you did to it. Making it a hopper I think you should have just made it a car that sets in one stance. But that's my 2 cens.


Thas y i got 3 2 for hopping 1 for stance the wagon gonna be a hopper but im going with a servo suspension on that one


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

face108 said:


> Lol i wish my mock up monday


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

face108 said:


> Thas y i got 3 2 for hopping 1 for stance the wagon gonna be a hopper but im going with a servo suspension on that one


Dude you doing servos....hell yeah. I can't wait to see that one.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

we got the cutlas,redrum Ls, blakout, malibu (frosted flakes), the glasshouse, the lac and the 85 impala.... they coming soon you got yo sneak peak here.... im not posting no more pics of gain green (63 Wagon) until its complete.... also got more projects coming ill preview those later....


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

yep its going to have a full suspension set up


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Anybody got 1 piece bottoms from a amt 63 r 64 kit for sale?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

boy you got some car's .. that LS is really caught my eye..


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks hydro almost done with the ls waiting on bare metal and fuzzy fur. Probably cut a white bottom out for it like on my 85 Impala


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Kitcollectorsexpo.com show is november 11th in buena park rare model cars for sale and stuff fyi yall check it out


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Real gold leafing on the cutlass, wat yall think????


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good homie.


Thanks Half


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I heard you got somethin bad ass about to break out??


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> I heard you got somethin bad ass about to break out??


Lol yesssss sir


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sweet! I heard a certain sombody mightve finally got their hands on a certain car they been asking me about.. lolz


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

You killin the game homie! Mych props ! Dat 64 look,alot like you know who though . . . . Damn ***** how,many cutlasses you got lol. A i think i like that green one more than the blue one even tho that gold leaf is tight. Hope you hve somethon ready for the new years day show. Much love my boy! 


P.S. Ooh,muthafuckinweeeee!!!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanx Lux Im jus tryin to keep up wit yall bro i got 3 cuttys for now lol and no i didnt put my new years build up yet i dont think they ready for that yet lol...

Lowridingmike you right....lol


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Limelight 64 up next


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfjMZe9Eyng&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hurry up on that wagon YO!!!!!. I like that thing and want to see it done. LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

face108 said:


> View attachment 567409
> View attachment 567415
> View attachment 567416
> View attachment 567410
> ...


looking good!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hurry up on that wagon YO!!!!!. I like that thing and want to see it done. LOL


Lol ok im waiting on some goodies from chrome tech


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good!


Thanks oldskool


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OMG wait to see what face busts out wit next.. GOnna be fuckin crazy, I just seen it in person and it's badass.. I called it the "Great White" b/c of the side patterns but the trunk and hood are KILLING IT.. THe anticipation i skillin me!.hno:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> OMG wait to see what face busts out wit next.. GOnna be fuckin crazy, I just seen it in person and it's badass.. I called it the "Great White" b/c of the side patterns but the trunk and hood are KILLING IT.. THe anticipation i skillin me!.hno:


Lmao shhhhhhh! Dont tell nobody (pops voice)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I got a lot more coming wait and see i gotta do another projects video on youtube...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice peojects homie


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice peojects homie


Thanks Pina


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

face108 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfjMZe9Eyng&feature=youtube_gdata_player


I left comment on the youtube! DAMMIT!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> I left comment on the youtube! DAMMIT!


Lmao i read it that's part 1 wen i finish Black Ops 2 ill put part 2 up... Just let me kno when u ready Hydro


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Where can i get sum dumps?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> I left comment on the youtube! DAMMIT!


1st Malibu hopper coming soon


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sup homie. My phone broke lost all my numbers. What you buildin on bro???


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> Sup homie. My phone broke lost all my numbers. What you buildin on bro???


Wat up bro working on this right now waiting on my pieces from chrome tech


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Cadi is sick


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

caddy's dope dude!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Caddy's dope yo!!!! Where the hell is that 63 wagon....lol


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks lil fam its about to get shipped out to lopez and tingos... s/o to Lil Brandon on the Big body lacs


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

face108 said:


> Thanks lil fam its about to get shipped out to lopez and tingos... s/o to Lil Brandon on the Big body lacs


Nice....should b a showstopper:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice....should b a showstopper:thumbsup:


Got these coming out too.... about to do my 2 door caprice ill post pics of that later


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

face108 said:


> Got these coming out too.... about to do my 2 door caprice ill post pics of that later


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Cadi is sick


x2!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=z-KYTr0xunU this is the basic hookup on rearends


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

that helped out a lot where they sale those lil pins at?and 1 more thing how you hook the servos up to make it all work i saw art2roll video on how to modify them but far as the string to the strokes and stuff


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*beautiful projects !*


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thanks dre and Trend got my info from chrome tech now ill be able to finish a couple


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I SEE U FACE YOU AND DRE DEWIN YALL THANG MUCH LOVE BRO'S :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Cna't wait to see the fleetwood done!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I SEE U FACE YOU AND DRE DEWIN YALL THANG MUCH LOVE BRO'S :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


317 wat up bro i see you bringin it on you tube.... @ Zero thanks bro think i need a tingo job on that one


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

View attachment 598323
View attachment 598327
View attachment 598328


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

TRY THIS CALL ME IF NEED:thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

face108 said:


> 317 wat up bro i see you bringin it on you tube.... @ Zero thanks bro think i need a tingo job on that one


I ain't saying no names but somebody else got a fleewtood with tingos guts thats been forgotten about... Maybe you can be to official "first!"

Look at the background in the blue 56's pic in the roll models garage...  Tingos guts everywhere!!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ZeroTolerance said:


> I ain't saying no names but somebody else got a fleewtood with tingos guts thats been forgotten about... Maybe you can be to official "first!"
> 
> Look at the background in the blue 56's pic in the roll models garage...  Tingos guts everywhere!!!
> View attachment 598351
> ...



See i need some interior like that... thats tight and the blue one too... i got the 2 door big body but im not posting that pic yet lol


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DS_5CxZw98&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

face108 said:


> See i need some interior like that... thats tight and the blue one too... i got the 2 door big body but im not posting that pic yet lol




dont be scurred nikka,,,,,,,,,que onda wey


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:



These are pretty damned NICE!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroTolerance said:


> I ain't saying no names but somebody else got a fleewtood with tingos guts thats been forgotten about... Maybe you can be to official "first!"
> 
> Look at the background in the blue 56's pic in the roll models garage...  Tingos guts everywhere!!!
> View attachment 598351
> ...


true,true but for some reason that just didn't sound right.
Whats up Face I see get'n it in,in this bitch :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Chrome and paint!!uffin:...sick lineup comin out homie:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> These are pretty damned NICE!!!


X2


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> true,true but for some reason that just didn't sound right.
> Whats up Face I see get'n it in,in this bitch :h5:


Yea Dre tryin to be right for the hop i put a video up dont think i did it right but the link up wasnt by a computer did it thru my phone


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Chrome and paint!!uffin:...sick lineup comin out homie:thumbsup:


Thanks coast my line up gonna b better once i get that 62 lol

Thanks @ Wisdonm


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> dont be scurred nikka,,,,,,,,,que onda wey


Ok u asked for it lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I likes that paint job homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Niceuffin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Halfass and C2C


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> true,true but for some reason that just didn't sound right.
> Whats up Face I see get'n it in,in this bitch :h5:


You're funny. lolz



face108 said:


> Ok u asked for it lol


EEEEEEEEE THats the SHiznit! I LOVE the skulls on th etrunk stacked and the color scheme! RAWWWWW!!!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ZeroTolerance said:


> You're funny. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEE THats the SHiznit! I LOVE the skulls on th etrunk stacked and the color scheme! RAWWWWW!!!!



Thanxs bro i just gotta spray some kandy


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice fleetwood diggin it homie!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> I likes that paint job homie.


The lock up s/o Lopez custom


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

STOP IT FACE:biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> STOP IT FACE:biggrin:


Lol im LUGK now its official i aint do nothin bro. Lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome bro the LUGK army is rising up and taking over haha


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Sinicle and CemetaryAngel


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Dat's Wusup Welcome Face L.U.G.K FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Congradulation Face & Welcome To The Fam :thumbsup: ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Welcome bro the LUGK army is rising up and taking over haha


X2 homie welcome to d crew bro


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 homie welcome to d crew bro


Thanks Pina


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

great to see some of those awsome paint jobs:thumbsup: i only just saw your thread lol but kutgw!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks bro.... Tru Kandy


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Clean ass builds in here FAM! Congrats on the promotion of getting with Lugk.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Slammd...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Am lovin the caddy bro your models are looking good. Looking forward to seeing the caddy finished


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

T-Maq82 said:


> Am lovin the caddy bro your models are looking good. Looking forward to seeing the caddy finished


Thanks bro speaking of caddys lol ne word on them yet?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a heart attack keep me n yo prayers and keep up wit yo self this no joke smfh lopez so cal joe and 317 ill get yall stuff out soon as im on my feet


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, be easty bro! I hope you recoer quickly. :happysad:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

To better days, my friend.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn face hope you get back to 100 homie!! Get better


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn wish you well brotha! Our prayers will DEFINATELY be with you!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope you recover soon bro. We keep you on our prayers bro.


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

wish you well face hope you b allright soon bro.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your love and prayers lil fam never thought ill have a heart attack at 27 word of advice check yo cholest. I had 3 clogged arteries waitin on them to do the other 2


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow goes to show you..never thought it could happen so young? I gotta check mine to see what's the status. Happy you'll be getting back to this model thing!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude this wagons lookin good. Not a hoppin fan, but I am a wagon fan.....Lookin good homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup face much love bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

face what it do my boy cant wait for that 63 to come caaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnntttttt waiiitttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Thanks for all your love and prayers lil fam never thought ill have a heart attack at 27 word of advice check yo cholest. I had 3 clogged arteries waitin on them to do the other 2


DAMN HOMIE I PRAY YOUR DO'N WELL BIG MONEY TOLD ME YOU HAD ONE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF BRAH AND GET BACK TO DO'N YOU IN A MORE HEALTHY WAY FAM ...


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> DAMN HOMIE I PRAY YOUR DO'N WELL BIG MONEY TOLD ME YOU HAD ONE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF BRAH AND GET BACK TO DO'N YOU IN A MORE HEALTHY WAY FAM ...


Thanks Dre they got 2 more procedures then i should be back home


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad your doing good,I lost a friend @ 30 yrs old to a heart attack.That shits no joke.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn Face I thought you was home on bed rest and gonna go back in,yeah brah we pray'n :angel: do what you gotta do my unc was hospitalized back in the day went home and did every thing the doc told him not to do :nono: I ain't got to say nothing else rite man get well you need to holla at Big Money he wanna kno whats up with you :yes: rest up Fam take advantage of hook'n up with the nurse just don't do nothin dum :roflmao: j/k


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:no:NO NO NO:nicoderm: NURSE FACE BABY GON FUCK HEM UP DRE LOL LOL LOL ...MUCH LOVE FACE108:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :no:NO NO NO:nicoderm: NURSE FACE BABY GON FUCK HEM UP DRE LOL LOL LOL ...MUCH LOVE FACE108:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lol wifey aint gon hav that Dre 317 imma need yo help wen i get out wit these


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Glad your doing good,I lost a friend @ 30 yrs old to a heart attack.That shits no joke.


Thanks bro yea i wouldn't have made it if i didn't listen to wifey cuz i hate hospitals and wasnt gonna go they said if i woulda came later wouldnt have made it wit 3 clogged arteries..... no more mc donalds for me....


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Lol wifey aint gon hav that Dre 317 imma need yo help wen i get out wit these


 Tell Mrs.Face 108 my bad I don't want no problems just try'n to get the homie on some get well soon,you know :biggrin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Tell Mrs.Face 108 my bad I don't want no problems just try'n to get the homie on some get well soon,you know :biggrin:


Lol its coo im home on bed rest now smh just like u said


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that a malibu wagon? thats dope


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> that a malibu wagon? thats dope


Yea a 82 malibu wagon


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

nice come up pn the 79 malibu wagon bro same for the caddy!!! good to see ur gettn.well


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> nice come up pn the 79 malibu wagon bro same for the caddy!!! good to see ur gettn.well


Thanks bro yall kept it fun while i was in there all the hopping cant wait till im off bed rest


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

rest up homie cuz when u get back the tre wagon should be ready for ya bro


----------

